# Weight loss



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nothing as dramatic as you. I just want the clothes to fit with a little more room this year. If I can get 10 lbs off minimum, I'm good.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

tannersdad said:


> . Having to roll over on my belly to stand up on the board,


Even at my best weight i can't get up without rolling on belly. My knees just don't bend back far enough

good news on the lost LBS keep it going!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Not really lost any weight but after doing a lot more backcountry riding last winter decided to step up my game as far as fitness goes, lost a load of body fat but added it back on as lean muscle. As well as my summer mountain biking been hitting the gym 6 days a week eating better food and quit the beer. Feel way better for it and can't wait for winter to get some hikes in.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Nothing as dramatic as you. I just want the clothes to fit with a little more room this year. If I can get 10 lbs off minimum, I'm good.


you may have to change your name to donutholez


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am in that weight range now...

How tall are you ?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> I am in that weight range now...
> 
> How tall are you ?


really? figured you were about 180 tops.

tannersdad, I have no issues standing up and I am a bit heavier than you, do some yoga and strengthening....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You are so going to feel like a brand new person on the hill this season. Way to go and I hope you reach your target weight before you hit the hill. :cheer:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I am in similar boat. Woke up one morning and wasn't happy with what I saw in the mirror. I'm down 30 lbs since begining of July and maintaining. Mine was mostly diet but I did start doing workouts till 2 months ago when job and family life slowed me down. I'm still eating clean, still have a cheat day or snack but instead of 4 scoops of ice cream 2 tablespoons 
I actually have a bit of a six pack coming through happy anout that. 
I'm sure it will help my boarding but I did this for me. I was under 200lbs and just under 6 foot so pretty good Percentages for my body 

Keep up the good work


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

tannersdad said:


> No snow here in central NC, but Snowshoe WV got their first snow/dusting this weekend. Time is drawing near. Last year at this time I was 265-270 lbs. About 4 months ago I made a decision to lose weight. Right now I am at 230-235 lbs. and dropping. A combination of diet, weights and treadmill. When I start feeling lazy, I think about not being able to breathe while strapping in. Having to roll over on my belly to stand up on the board, and huffing and puffing all the way down the hill because I am out of shape. I am SO looking forward to this season. Anyone else spend the summer getting in shape?


Congrats. That's awesome. I did that same group of diet/weights/treadmill a few years ago and it helped a lot with breathing and stamina. The next year I switched to only running outside on hilly routes and doing cross fit instead of the weight room. It will get you to the next level in a hurry. 

Keep it up!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

5:2 + walking


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't start out overweight or anything - but was tired of coming back into the winter season with my legs aching the first few times. I stay active over the summer, but apparently not enough focus on the legs to keep em strong. So I stepped it up and ended up losing about 10lbs and getting pretty lean. So stoked to start the season strong.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I try to focus on fitness goals rather than how much I weigh. For example, how long I can run for and at what pace, or how many sets of a certain exercise I can do at a certain weight etc. Of course a healthy diet is paramount as well. 

I don't own a scale or use them at the gym - I feel like its the wrong target (especially if snowboarding is the ultimate goal). 

That said, that's amazing progress, congratulations! Should be an awesome season


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice work, keep it up. I'm doing about the same thing, down from 225 to about 205 and added about 8 lbs of muscle. Got my mile time down from 12:30 to 7:30, pretty stoked for the season!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

kalev said:


> I try to focus on fitness goals rather than how much I weigh. For example, how long I can run for and at what pace, or how many sets of a certain exercise I can do at a certain weight etc. Of course a healthy diet is paramount as well.
> 
> I don't own a scale or use them at the gym - I feel like its the wrong target (especially if snowboarding is the ultimate goal).
> 
> That said, that's amazing progress, congratulations! Should be an awesome season


Yes, this is a good approach. Especially when you lose fat but gain muscle...and you're focused on the number on the scale, but you ARE making healthy gains. I would just step on it from time to time...curiosity really. Never started out with a weight goal, just to get stronger/leaner. It worked out - healthy eating with jump training and high intensity intervals plus some weight training. Only downside is I ordered the snowboard pants I tried on in the spring without thinking about the fact I was putting more time into eating right/exercising. Now they are a bit baggy...don't mind too much. Throw a belt on and it's cool. A lil poofy in areas but I'm REALLY digging the waterproofing/breathability and removable liner - and really that's what is gonna matter when I'm out there riding. Plus I can fit some protective gear under there which I'm gonna be sporting in the park this year as I hit bigger features.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Usually workout/stay active year round. I just started do leg workouts again and I'm really sore. I don't do them in the spring/summer because I worry that sore legs could mess up my golf swing...


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Nice work, keep it up. I'm doing about the same thing, down from 225 to about 205 and added about 8 lbs of muscle. Got my mile time down from 12:30 to 7:30, pretty stoked for the season!



Damn, Deacon. That's quite an improvement. When I started first running again about 4 years ago, I ran a 5k in at about 10:00 per mile. Last year, I ran a half marathon in 8:03 per mile.

I struggle with my diet and have wild weight swings. I'm struggling right now to get back under 200 lbs. Right before a half marathon, I'm usually 175 or so. 2 months later I'll be right be up to 205-215.




kalev said:


> I try to focus on fitness goals rather than how much I weigh. For example, how long I can run for and at what pace, or how many sets of a certain exercise I can do at a certain weight etc. Of course a healthy diet is paramount as well.
> 
> I don't own a scale or use them at the gym - I feel like its the wrong target (especially if snowboarding is the ultimate goal).


I feel the same way, but if I don't weigh myself, I can lose all control. I sometimes need that slap in the face to get going again.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ETM said:


> 5:2 + walking


What's 5:2 mean?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

West Baden Iron said:


> Damn, Deacon. That's quite an improvement. When I started first running again about 4 years ago, I ran a 5k in at about 10:00 per mile. Last year, I ran a half marathon in 8:03 per mile.
> 
> I struggle with my diet and have wild weight swings. I'm struggling right now to get back under 200 lbs. Right before a half marathon, I'm usually 175 or so. 2 months later I'll be right be up to 205-215.
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, when i was young, I was a pretty good runner. I had a bad tib/fib spiral fracture in '03 and i went from 180lbs to 230lbs in 6 months. Then 3 years ago i snapped my achilles in two, so i've had the ability, i just had to get back in some kind of shape.
And I'm stubborn as hell.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn. Nice work everyone!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I lost 100 lbs basically overnight several years back. Couple days later, I called that skinny bitch and told her to come get her cat.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I feel like I went backwards this year weight wise even though I am in better shape I think than last year. Last year ran around 115-120 and this year I am at 130 so I am freaking out... I had to have a physical for work and I lost 2 inches off my waist tho so figure that one out... I think my extra weight prolly is all in my lower body--donk and thighs tho cuz my pants size stayed same. I try to stay active year round and at work I prolly avg 18k to 20k steps per day five days a week. I usually start working out in Oct to get ready for winter running a few miles at high incline on treadmill and hit stairclimber at high resistance till I die. My arms and legs were so good last year it was awesome but I am trying to also get my core this year so I gots more power. I started MTBing this summer and finally got my legs in shape to where I am not flaming out on tough climbs... My biggest issue is I eat too much food bc I am always hungry and it is worse after SBing that and too many cervezas...


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice work. If you think you are physically capable...adding burpees and planks to your routine will multiply your fat burning capabilities...as well as provide you with explosive functional core strength.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> I feel like I went backwards this year weight wise even though I am in better shape I think than last year. *Last year ran around 115-120 and this year I am at 130 so I am freaking out... I had to have a physical for work and I lost 2 inches off my waist tho so figure that one out...* I think my extra weight prolly is all in my lower body--donk and thighs tho cuz my pants size stayed same. I try to stay active year round and at work I prolly avg 18k to 20k steps per day five days a week. I usually start working out in Oct to get ready for winter running a few miles at high incline on treadmill and hit stairclimber at high resistance till I die. My arms and legs were so good last year it was awesome but I am trying to also get my core this year so I gots more power. I started MTBing this summer and finally got my legs in shape to where I am not flaming out on tough climbs... My biggest issue is I eat too much food bc I am always hungry and it is worse after SBing that and too many cervezas...


Muscle is far denser than _adipose_ tissue! (…ex married man, I know better than to use the word "Fat!")  :laugh: You can gain a fair amount of muscle weight without picking up much in bulk. Especially if you are _burning_ that adipose up and replacing it with muscle!

After I lost the 120 lbs 5 years back, I hit a point where even tho my work out was pretty intense. My weight stayed within a 5-10 lb range. However,.. I still continued to lose inches around my waist. 

In fact, at one point I could have gone down another waist size to a 32, but I couldn't fit my calves & thighs into jeans or slacks with that waist size!!! Boarding and biking muscle bulk! :shrug:

-sigh-
...those days are gone now! Over this summer I've lost about 20-30 lbs. Unfortunately in this case that loss has been _all_ muscle!! (…2-3 months of immobility from my back trouble!) 

If you are not changing clothing sizes,.. i would not be too concerned about the number on the scale! Sounds like you're just getting very lean and/or bulking up your legs and Ba-donk with muscle!  That's a good thing. Right? (…and a few brewski's are _easily_ worked off over a day of riding!) :laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> really? figured you were about 180 tops.
> 
> ......


OMG, I actually went back and re-read the first post I was responding too, and I totally misread what was posted.. read it as 135-160. What a dork I am. That goes to show I can't multi-task.
I am about 160.. a little less. Can't believe I misread those numbers so bad.......


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Lazy at beach this summer. Past two weeks started working out getting ready for season will drop some weight as season progresses.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Nice work. If you think you are physically capable...adding burpees and planks to your routine will multiply your fat burning capabilities...as well as provide you with explosive functional core strength.


Ah good ol' burpees. Those and plank workouts are damn good for the core. Since doing those and other more typical core workouts (crunches, twists, etc) my core is pretty strong and actually LOOKS toned - way better results than just doing the crunches and similar workouts. 180 jumps squats are good for getting that jump and twist nice and smooth for doing tricks on a board. Those explosive movements really make a difference. I throw in some kickboxing stuff as well for the arms and legs.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Functional exercise just makes sense.

Higher the intensity of the exercise & shorter in number between 6-15 are the safest and best. 

Higher that you get in the number of reps of any exercise just invites injury.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

My last three seasons I have started after very lazy beach summers. This year I started downhill mountain biking at the beginning of June. Which here in Nelson means lots of pedalling and pushing my bike up hills. I am down 10lbs, back down to my early 20's weight and feel like the leg endurance is going to be the best it's ever been. I am hoping for a freaking deeeeeeep season!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing like hills for leg strength.
What board do you ride..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've the opposite goal: gain and keep weight. Sick of being called twiggy and to don't have reserves and feel freezing cold all winter. Been 112lb at the end of last winter (@ 5'8), now 127, aiming at 130. Doesn't sound like much if I compare to the big numbers you guys managed to loose... but every pound + is hard work as well cos it needs to be muscle mass as I burn every tiny ounce of fat I managed to gorge in summer in the cold months.

Legs n core stay strong over summer from horseriding n walking a lot, but arms are very weak. If hiking, I don’t get sore legs but arms from using poles, which is ridiculously imbalanced. Problem is that the sports I do are leg n core pronounced and I lack the time - and will - to go to a gym, thus I mix further exercising into daily actions like work out grip force while driving, back n neck while reading, legs while brushing teeth a.s.o. but to exercise the arms needs extra time thus they got neglected and _are_ twigs :embarrased1:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

neni said:


> I've the opposite goal: gain and keep weight. Sick of being called twiggy and to don't have reserves and feel freezing cold all winter. Been 112lb at the end of last winter (@ 5'8), now 127, aiming at 130. Doesn't sound like much if I compare to the big numbers you guys managed to loose... but every pound + is hard work as well cos it needs to be muscle mass as I burn every tiny ounce of fat I managed to gorge in summer in the cold months.
> 
> Legs n core stay strong over summer from horseriding n walking a lot, but arms are very weak. If hiking, I don’t get sore legs but arms from using poles, which is ridiculously imbalanced. Problem is that the sports I do are leg n core pronounced and I lack the time - and will - to go to a gym, thus I mix further exercising into daily actions like work out grip force while driving, back n neck while reading, legs while brushing teeth a.s.o. but to exercise the arms needs extra time thus they got neglected and _are_ twigs :embarrased1:


Pressups and Dips are a good way to start building some arm strength.


----------



## Fluids (Oct 21, 2014)

West Baden Iron said:


> What's 5:2 mean?


It's a fasting diet, eat regular 5 days of the week, fast 2 days - although you can eat 500-600 calories on fasting days.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Nice work. If you think you are physically capable...adding burpees and planks to your routine will multiply your fat burning capabilities...as well as provide you with explosive* functional* core strength.


Man, stop giving me reasons to dislike you 

I compete in Powerlifting, have always been in the 105kg/231lb Class @ 6'1. Somehow I've been convinced to do a 33km Mountain run (up and over the fucker) in February, and I'm NOT a runner, though that's slowly changing. Will have a powerlifting meet end of March, currently sitting around 210lb, will aim to be around 200lb (really can't go much less) for the run and then back up to 210lb, with a small water drop to make weight at 205lb for my first comp in a lighter weight category. Looking forward to the differences that could make in my riding next season, I'll be a bit more confident to throw myself off some bigger jumps!


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

deagol said:


> I am in that weight range now...
> 
> How tall are you ?


6'3" tall and 47 yrs old. 220-225 is my goal. I got that stubborn layer of fat/skin around the midsection that just won't go away as fast as I would like!


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

slyder said:


> I am in similar boat. Woke up one morning and wasn't happy with what I saw in the mirror. I'm down 30 lbs since begining of July and maintaining. Mine was mostly diet but I did start doing workouts till 2 months ago when job and family life slowed me down. I'm still eating clean, still have a cheat day or snack but instead of 4 scoops of ice cream 2 tablespoons
> I actually have a bit of a six pack coming through happy anout that.
> I'm sure it will help my boarding but I did this for me. I was under 200lbs and just under 6 foot so pretty good Percentages for my body
> 
> Keep up the good work


Ditto on the 6 pack (My son says it's only a 4 pack though) Like you, I did it for health and for me, but I already have tons more energy and endurance, and look forward to the season.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nothing like hills for leg strength.
> What board do you ride..


I ride the 2013 Flow Merc 163W. I rode back in the 90's some and just started back 3 yrs ago because of my boys. They love the park, I stick to the slopes.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> I've the opposite goal: gain and keep weight. Sick of being called twiggy and to don't have reserves and feel freezing cold all winter. Been 112lb at the end of last winter (@ 5'8), now 127, aiming at 130. Doesn't sound like much if I compare to the big numbers you guys managed to loose... but every pound + is hard work as well cos it needs to be muscle mass as I burn every tiny ounce of fat I managed to gorge in summer in the cold months.
> 
> Legs n core stay strong over summer from horseriding n walking a lot, but arms are very weak. If hiking, I don’t get sore legs but arms from using poles, which is ridiculously imbalanced. Problem is that the sports I do are leg n core pronounced and I lack the time - and will - to go to a gym, thus I mix further exercising into daily actions like work out grip force while driving, back n neck while reading, legs while brushing teeth a.s.o. but to exercise the arms needs extra time thus they got neglected and _are_ twigs :embarrased1:


Neni,

I used to have the same issue as you back in high school. I do weights on and off, but not very frequently and I don't like it- also it gives me joint problems. 

If you like sports, the best thing might be to take up a sport that you would enjoy that uses upper body as well (cross-country skiing is great in winter to compliment your snowboarding and kayaking in summer is also a great way to get an upper body workout). I think a little bit of weight training could benefit you, but concentrate on proper form over using heavy weights. This will help you avoid injury.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

tannersdad said:


> Ditto on the 6 pack (My son says it's only a 4 pack though) Like you, I did it for health and for me, but I already have tons more energy and endurance, and look forward to the season.



I have a party ball.....:crazy2:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Functional exercise just makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This really depends on the exercise and more importantly, good form.

Amrap wods help me get pretty cut. They don't push my max strength, but aren't intended to. I alternate days, where one day is focused on high reps and the other is max strength. Great results. Injuries may be more likely, lots of guys in my crossfit have been injured over the last year, but I think they are pushing too hard since they compete with out enough recovery time. Just know your limits and push them slowly.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Oh the irony. People trying to lose weight when I am trying to put on weight.:sad1:
I am squatting and deadlifting 245 but my bench still sucks.:embarrased1:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Reading all this makes me realize how out of shape i have gotten. A few years ago i was doing that insanity work out, mountain biking and kayaking. I was down to 175 lbs, had a six pack for the only time in my life. Now i must be over 200 lbs of lazy netflix watching, web surfing, pizza eating flub. Suppose i oughta get back with the program.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Reading all this makes me realize how out of shape i have gotten. A few years ago i was doing that insanity work out, mountain biking and kayaking. I was down to 175 lbs, had a six pack for the only time in my life. Now i must be over 200 lbs of lazy netflix watching, web surfing, pizza eating flub. Suppose i oughta get back with the program.


Did you marry atween?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Did you marry atween?


Atween?

That was after a divorce but before the relationship i have been in for a while now. We were both more active and in better shape then. We both also have been much busier with work and have not has as much play time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Did you marry atween?


:laughat: :rofl4:

It _does_ have that effect sometimes...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't they call kids who aren't quite teens "tweens"? That's why i was like uhhhh....no, i did not marry a tween.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Don't they call kids who aren't quite teens "tweens"? That's why i was like uhhhh....no, i did not marry a tween.


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=Atween
Haha, sorry, might be not a modern word... just like the sound of it, like brouhaha. Had an old fashioned Irsh as English teacher :blush:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Atween - definition of Atween by The Free Dictionary
> Haha, sorry, might be not a modern word... just like the sound of it, like brouhaha. Had an old fashioned Irsh as English teacher :blush:


It's widely known around here that neni does love her various Celt & Gaelic accents!  :lol: Bonnie whee lass that she be!!! 

…tis a brahh, bricht, moonlit nicht tonicht!!! :embarrased1: :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> …tis a brahh, bricht, moonlit nicht tonicht!!! :embarrased1: :yahoo:


:laugh: love it :laugh:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nothing like hills for leg strength.
> What board do you ride..


157 t.rice HP and a 158 charlie slasher.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

augie said:


> This really depends on the exercise and more importantly, good form.
> 
> Amrap wods help me get pretty cut. They don't push my max strength, but aren't intended to. I alternate days, where one day is focused on high reps and the other is max strength. Great results. Injuries may be more likely, lots of guys in my crossfit have been injured over the last year, but I think they are pushing too hard since they compete with out enough recovery time. Just know your limits and push them slowly.


Your words lots of injuries in your cross fit class should :no2: for high rep. 

1. Body structure strength muscle = High Intensity low reps 30sec max.

2. Higher the Reps will = < strength if not enough # 1 Wods are done.

Runners 100 meter 400 meter 5000 meter 26.2 mile what happens to there structure. 

Runner has less muscle as length, (reps) and distance gets higher.

Test each runners body fat and the 26.2 mile runner will be the highest.

You would think it should be the opposite. 

Well said Augie! Know your limits and push them slowly, also alternate days with as you said good form.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

I seriously need to lose weight and get in shape, too. I am 6'2" with a big frame, so can carry weight without looking too bad, but I should really be down around 200 lbs, and I'm up around 245. 

I really got my diet under control a few years ago, and that along with exercising regularly got me down to a low of 194. But then I slacked off, and way too heavy, again.

Last year-my first time snowboarding, I could really tell that my fat gut was getting in the way, and that being out of shape was a hindrance to really doing well. I don't have much time till this season, but I am going to get in better shape.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

dsdavis said:


> I seriously need to lose weight and get in shape, too. I am 6'2" with a big frame, so can carry weight without looking too bad, but I should really be down around 200 lbs, and I'm up around 245.
> 
> I really got my diet under control a few years ago, and that along with exercising regularly got me down to a low of 194. But then I slacked off, and way too heavy, again.
> 
> Last year-my first time snowboarding, I could really tell that my fat gut was getting in the way, and that being out of shape was a hindrance to really doing well. I don't have much time till this season, but I am going to get in better shape.


Start a lose weight thread where everbody list there starting weight checks in each Sunday with there new weight. During the week post anything that is helping workouts, exercises, or just encouragement. Like a three month program. People get more motivated in a group thats why weight watchers works.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

dsdavis said:


> I seriously need to lose weight and get in shape, too. I am 6'2" with a big frame, so can carry weight without looking too bad, but I should really be down around 200 lbs, and I'm up around 245.
> 
> I really got my diet under control a few years ago, and that along with exercising regularly got me down to a low of 194. But then I slacked off, and way too heavy, again.
> 
> Last year-my first time snowboarding, I could really tell that my fat gut was getting in the way, and that being out of shape was a hindrance to really doing well. I don't have much time till this season, but I am going to get in better shape.


My biggest thing was finding something that didn't bore me to death after the first few times - which is why I typically dislike running on a treadmill or stuff like that. I picked up hula hoop dancing a few years ago and love it. I can put on some tunes and go for a good hour. Kickboxing is a lot of fun for me too. I also switch up my workout routines and what I'm focusing on. A lot of it comes down to motivation - whether intrinsic (you want to do it to feel good about accomplishing something) or extrinsic (to look better and change that number on the scale). There are some days where I'm not motivated AT ALL and would rather kick back and watch a movie. But once I get going I'm glad I did.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i agree with radio, i get bored to death after few days on a treadmill. that's why i like to workout outside. plus it's free lol. but even then i still don't like doing the same exercises over and over again like running, hiking, walking, etc. i guess i get bored easily. i need to find an exercise that's more fun lol.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i agree with radio, i get bored to death after few days on a treadmill. that's why i like to workout outside. plus it's free lol. but even then i still don't like doing the same exercises over and over again like running, hiking, walking, etc. i guess i get bored easily. i need to find an exercise that's more fun lol.


Biking is fun too...though I need to keep it varied and challenge myself or I'll get bored with it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

same here. i haven't biked in a while though because i was getting tired of it and my knee started bothering me a little but it wasn't unbearable. it was mostly me getting tired of it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lost 30lbs beginning of summer, gained 10 back.

Quit:

beer
gluten
red meat
dairy

The beer quitting didn't last long, thats where the 10lbs came back from.

Also a lack of exercise - lame.

Mediterranean diet.

Pea protein isolate.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree the treadmill sucks. I joined the local YMCA for 32 bucks a month. I hate to spend/waste money so I go to make sure I get my moneys worth. LOL. But they do have the tread mills with television, so I can watch ESPN or a movie while I walk. Plus it makes me maintain a pace, where if I walk outside I tend to slow down. During lunch, I go workout with weights in the weight room for 45-60 minutes. Then after work, I go back and hit the treadmill. I am up to 4.5 miles in 60 minutes on the number 9 incline. After an hour of that I have broke a good sweat and my heart rate is in the 160's.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

tannersdad said:


> I agree the treadmill sucks. I joined the local YMCA for 32 bucks a month. I hate to spend/waste money so I go to make sure I get my moneys worth. LOL. But they do have the tread mills with television, so I can watch ESPN or a movie while I walk. Plus it makes me maintain a pace, where if I walk outside I tend to slow down. During lunch, I go workout with weights in the weight room for 45-60 minutes. Then after work, I go back and hit the treadmill. I am up to 4.5 miles in 60 minutes on the number 9 incline. After an hour of that I have broke a good sweat and my heart rate is in the 160's.


It seems like it's working for ya - nice job! I have found there is a whole pile of good workout videos on youtube that I can use for free. This helps me save some cash and I don't need to drive to the gym if I want to get a quick workout in. Then I can do it whenever. I actually have seen better results doing this than when I used to have a gym membership and would go after work - hit the treadmill then the weight machines. But once again, it seems like what you're doing is getting things done so keep rollin with it.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> It seems like it's working for ya - nice job! I have found there is a whole pile of good workout videos on youtube that I can use for free. This helps me save some cash and I don't need to drive to the gym if I want to get a quick workout in. Then I can do it whenever. I actually have seen better results doing this than when I used to have a gym membership and would go after work - hit the treadmill then the weight machines. But once again, it seems like what you're doing is getting things done so keep rollin with it.


Thanks! My last trip to the doc for a check up was in June. My blood pressure and cholesterol were concerning to him. He advised that unless I wanted to start taking lots of medicine, I needed to lose some weight. So that's how it all got started. I used to lift 20 years ago and got pretty big. Now I just want to get toned, so it's lighter weight with more reps. But I can see great results from the weight training already. Just that stubborn spare tire that I think is a much loose skin as it is fat around the belly. My next check up is in January. I think the doctor is going to be surprised! LOL


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^
Nothing like youtube for some really great workouts, very smart :hairy:

Hurt my knee a couple years back.

Found a Guy in SanDiego YouTube who transformed my workouts. 

Tannersdad glade to see your on a healthier road....


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

I had been doing a "boot camp" kind of workout with a bunch of people at my job (I work at a college, and a couple of the coaches led it for the faculty and staff). The workout was incredible, but I think it was a large part of a flare up of plantar fasciitis (I'd had it once before about 8 years ago--lasted 2 years then). Because of that, I stopped going, because there was really no way to continue without aggravating the fasciitis.

I did start doing some biking a couple months ago, but I find that the seat of my bike makes my crotch really hurt in ways not appropriate for discussion on this fine forum, so I've sort of laid off that, as well.

I'll probably just go back to the gym and start doing the elliptical machines with my iPod. I get going really hard and fast, and burn a lot of calories, and don't mind it too much.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dsdavis said:


> I had been doing a "boot camp" kind of workout with a bunch of people at my job (I work at a college, and a couple of the coaches led it for the faculty and staff). The workout was incredible, but I think it was a large part of a flare up of plantar fasciitis (I'd had it once before about 8 years ago--lasted 2 years then). Because of that, I stopped going, because there was really no way to continue without aggravating the fasciitis.
> 
> I did start doing some biking a couple months ago, but I find that the seat of my bike makes my crotch really hurt in ways not appropriate for discussion on this fine forum, so I've sort of laid off that, as well.
> 
> I'll probably just go back to the gym and start doing the elliptical machines with my iPod. I get going really hard and fast, and burn a lot of calories, and don't mind it too much.


If your gym has a rower give that a shot. Concept II rowers are an awesome workout!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deacon said:


> If your gym has a rower give that a shot. Concept II rowers are an awesome workout!


+1 rowers
Whole body work out.
15 minute workout.
1 minute medium 
30 sec hard and fast
repeat 10X


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

dsdavis said:


> I had been doing a "boot camp" kind of workout with a bunch of people at my job (I work at a college, and a couple of the coaches led it for the faculty and staff). The workout was incredible, but I think it was a large part of a flare up of plantar fasciitis (I'd had it once before about 8 years ago--lasted 2 years then). Because of that, I stopped going, because there was really no way to continue without aggravating the fasciitis.
> 
> I did start doing some biking a couple months ago, but I find that the seat of my bike makes my crotch really hurt in ways not appropriate for discussion on this fine forum, so I've sort of laid off that, as well.
> 
> I'll probably just go back to the gym and start doing the elliptical machines with my iPod. I get going really hard and fast, and burn a lot of calories, and don't mind it too much.



PF is the worst. I struggled to for years with it. Worst was getting out of bed in the morning.

I had high end footbeds from a sports medicine shop, like 200 a pair, that finally helped. Wore them for a few years plus ran tons. Went from a mile runner to a marathon in 38 weeks. And stretched religiously, even wore the stupid boot at night to stretch. But after all that stretching and building muscle running, it went away. I have an arch now, not so flat footed anymore. Even lost 3/4 of a shoe size. But it was a rough year or so doing that.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

augie said:


> PF is the worst. I struggled to for years with it. Worst was getting out of bed in the morning.
> 
> I had high end footbeds from a sports medicine shop, like 200 a pair, that finally helped. Wore them for a few years plus ran tons. Went from a mile runner to a marathon in 38 weeks. And stretched religiously, even wore the stupid boot at night to stretch. But after all that stretching and building muscle running, it went away. I have an arch now, not so flat footed anymore. Even lost 3/4 of a shoe size. But it was a rough year or so doing that.


Most people just complain and want a quick fix.
I commend you for doing the hard work. :jumping1:


----------

